# Very aggressive 9 week old



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello everyone. We recently adopted a beautiful GSD puppy we named Luna after my GSD that was 14 passed away. Since having adopted her she has shown major signs of aggression. She does the normal play biting etc. But anytime I tell her no bite or in anyway try to stop her from doing what she is doing she shows teeth, growls and tries to chew my arm off. She gets so aggressive she won't calm down and forget trying to hold her or pet her ever because she either play bites or turns aggressive. I am at a loss. My GSD before was a handful as a pup but never aggressive. I just wanted to scream today because she drew blood several times. I don't let my emotions show with her and try to be a leader to her but it's out of control. I am scared she will not outgrow this and become a danger. She is very smart and has learned sit, stay and come so she has to understand No? I try to redirect with toys whether it's play biting or aggressive rip your face off but she will go around the toy or knock it out of my hand to get to me. We plan to hire a private trainer for her but I assume she is too young? Any advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your new pup. She is not aggressive, but being a normal GSD puppy. Yes, those teeth are razor sharp

Luna may be overtired at times and then really gets going with her teeth. Be sure to give her nap times in her crate as she is a baby that needs scheduled rests.

I could not pet my dog until he was about 4.5 months old. At 9 months now he is a total sweetheart and very loving.

Go the the "forums" tab and scroll down. You will find lots of info about raising a GSD puppy. I know the info has been very valuable for me.

Enjoy your new girl.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it would be pretty rare to see actual aggression in a nine week old puppy. It sounds like she doesn't have bite inhibition, impulse control, or understanding of what you want. Which is fine because she is just a baby and you can start working on those things right now.

How old was she when you adopted her?

It is actually hard for puppies to understand the word no. It is way easier for them to understand what you want them to do than what not to do. Does she like to play tug? Have her sit and stay and then use a game of tug as a release. Have her sit stay for being fed, being let out of her crate, pretty much any situation where she is likely to be pushy. 

I don't blame you for being frustrated and in pain. Those little teeth are like needles!

Some basic ways to teach bite inhibition if you haven't seen it already: https://www.siriuspup.com/behavior-problems/puppy-biting


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jackie Pumphrey said:


> anytime I tell her no bite or in anyway try to stop her from doing what she is doing she shows teeth, growls and tries to chew my arm off.


Exactly what are you doing to stop her?

Are you redirecting with a toy?


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you. I just never remembered my other GSD being quite this bad. Maybe he wasn't. I will continue to read through all the info here.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

She was 7 weeks when we got her. She was a rescue and had very little time with her mother and litter mates. I redirect using a toy bone etc. The thing is is most of the time she seems aggressive is only to me and not my husband.


----------



## Eisa & the Wolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Ours was like that too, and deaf! We were terrified we had made a mistake. At about 4.5 months, it ended. Completely. She is the sweetest thing now at almost 6 months. I started her at doggie daycare at 4.25 months, twice a week, and that helped A LOT. Because she is deaf, the older dogs helped her develop her bite inhibition.

We also adopted another GSD, nine weeks younger...that is who is in the profile picture. They have been excellent for one another.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Eisa & the Wolf said:


> Ours was like that too, and deaf! We were terrified we had made a mistake. At about 4.5 months, it ended. Completely. She is the sweetest thing now at almost 6 months. I started her at doggie daycare at 4.25 months, twice a week, and that helped A LOT. Because she is deaf, the older dogs helped her develop her bite inhibition.
> 
> We also adopted another GSD, nine weeks younger...that is who is in the profile picture. They have been excellent for one another.


I started to think maybe I made a mistake getting her. She is very sweet at times. I guess it's just I am older now and just don't have the patienceas much. I won't give up on her though..I am already in love. I can imagine it was a challenge with your deaf baby. Glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

In two years you'll wonder how you will ever live without her when she has to leave you. Hang in there, we've all been through it. Read read read and be discerning about advice you receive. Consider the source.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It isn't normal. Sorry. Not all GSDs draw blood when they are play-biting, posturing, fighting etc. In fact, many have incredibly soft mouths and can be quite gentle. 

I also doubt this is aggression so much as being raised without the benefit of dam and littermates/ being removed from the litter too soon to learn these things. Use your search function on the site. There are plenty of threads that discuss teaching pups bite inhibition. I teach mine to be gentle and remind them to be gentle, but I am generally starting with some pretty gentle critters. It is better to read through the stuff written specifically for teaching bite-inhibition.

It is true too, that this is temporary. Your pup will get it. And she will probably be an awesome pet for you. But it sounds like the baby-puppy part is going to be somewhat of a challenge. On the other hand, anything worth having is worth working for. We learn more, and I think we connect better to the ones that give us a run for our money. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses. I was afraid of having issues because she was taken from her mother so early. She was one of nine pups taken from a backyard breeder when she was 5 weeks old. Since I know she has had a rough start I am doing the best I can and reading as much as possible. I will feel better when we have a trainer on board. Also the parents were AKC registered but this is my first GSD with papers. I haven't registered her yet....should I bother since I don't plan to breed her?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Not every GSD pup draws blood but it's totally normal that some do. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you plan on competing with her in any kind of sport, shows, agility or rally? If not I can't think of any particular reason to register her, but hopefully someone with more knowledge will comment. Do you have any pictures of your little Man Eater lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So they took the dogs from a BYB, and they sold them with papers? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why is that crazy? They might have limited registration, the pedigree might be fine (positive accidents do happen), the dog might be outstanding.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

No I don't plan on any events etc. With her. She wasn't sold she was took in by a local rescue along with 4 adult GSD's. They needed fosters so I accepted since I had GSD experience with the knowledge I would adopt her. I know the AKC papers were filled out as they were about to sell the pups the next day at 5 weeks old. Luckily they have been shut down. Maybe I couldn't register even if I wanted to??? I am trying to upload a picture but I am on my phone and I can't find an option. I will keep trying. She is adorable.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jackie Pumphrey said:


> She was 7 weeks when we got her. She was a rescue and had very little time with her mother and litter mates. I redirect using a toy bone etc. The thing is is most of the time she seems aggressive is only to me and not my husband.



I missed this on my phone. If she looks at you as her primary person, she will want to engage you more. "Play" with you more, if you will. People she doesn't care about as much she won't bite as much.  

I would probably register her if the $20 or so isn't a problem. Why not?


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok I finally got her picture set up on my profile  See I know nothing about AKC or pedigrees so that is something I will read up on. I will go ahead and register herer since I have the paperwork. You guys have been amazing with all the advice. I feel better knowing I have people to reach out to. I knew this little one would be a handful but never imagined this! But she's not my first rescue so I won't give up on her.


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Update: I did a ton of reading all over the site and read about the nothing in life is free approach. I started using it yesterday afternoon as well as reading how ofteb a puppy should nap. Between the two the aggression has decreased a great deal. Also we decided to buy a big puppy play pen so that we can play with her without the constant threat of her jumping at our faces biting. Between everything so far she is listening better and only "play" biting. Thank you everyone for your advice. It's been a huge help for me and my little Luna.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Jackie Pumphrey said:


> Update: I did a ton of reading all over the site and read about the nothing in life is free approach. I started using it yesterday afternoon as well as reading how ofteb a puppy should nap. Between the two the aggression has decreased a great deal. Also we decided to buy a big puppy play pen so that we can play with her without the constant threat of her jumping at our faces biting. Between everything so far she is listening better and only "play" biting. Thank you everyone for your advice. It's been a huge help for me and my little Luna.


Such good news! It helps to have info specific to GSD puppies and this forum is great for that. Enjoy your cute little Luna


----------



## Jackie Pumphrey (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## roxieyap (Jul 14, 2015)

Some pups can be more temperamental than others. But it is no excuse not to train them to stop puppy biting. I have had success in doing so with my dogs. And here are some helpful tips from this site - How to Stop Puppy Biting


----------

